

Tell HN: Cambridge UK meetup details - pierrefar

Our first ever HN Meetup in Cambridge UK is confirmed for Wednesday the 28th of July at 7pm at CB Bistro, the upstairs room.<p>CB2: http://www.cb2bistro.com/<p>This followed discussion on the mailing list ( http://groups.google.com/group/hn-cambridge ) and the doodle poll ( http://www.doodle.com/ktp4gyrnvgnvcgdp ).<p>Any questions/ideas either post here, or the mailing list, or email me as per my profile.
======
timthorn
And the second Makespace Cambridge pubmeet is this Thursday:
<http://www.meetup.com/Makespace/calendar/13976904/>

~~~
pierrefar
How did you get the Eagle? They were useless when I called them.

